# Euthanasia Questions



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

so sorry to hear this sad news.

I work reception at a vet hospital. When a pet is brought in for euthanasia, the vet will do a physical first, unless they've been working with a family and the pet for some time and it's obvious the pet is in a bad way. If they feel there are other options, they may suggest that first. If so, then whatever medical work was done and/or medications, you will be charged when you leave with your pet.

If you decide on euthanasia, you will be charged by the weight of the dog - both for the euthanasia and for the cremation. Obviously, private cremations cost more since you will be receiving back the remains of your pet. Depending on the facility your vet uses for cremation, you will either get the pets remains back in a tin or your choice of an urn. 

Communal cremation costs less. Your pet will be cremated along with other pets so you will not be receiving back any remains (ashes). There is also the option to have the vet release the body to you so you can bury your dog where you'd like. Just remember there are Dept. of Health issues involved.

I know the owner of Mountain Goldens and I'm sure she would appreciate hearing about the dog. 

Again, so very sorry.


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

I'm sorry you're going through this. With my elderly cat, I knew the time was coming when a difficult decision would need to be made which was further made even more complicated as I was moving out of state from her primary vet who I trusted & was very comfortable with. After locating a new practice, I made a point right away to meet the staff, discuss the procedures so I wouldn't need to deal with it when the time came. The day Khirah was euthanized, I paid for the service ahead of time--last thing you want to do is be handed a bill after just helping your loved one to the bridge. Please have a discussion about the room the "procedure" would be performed in. My previous vet had a special area set up with a private entrance, unfortunately w/ Khirah, it all took place in an exam room w/ all too thin walls. As for cremation, I had already contacted a pet funeral home & because it was end of day, I transported Khirah to their location as opposed to leaving her w/ the vet. The funeral home was a God send, even with it being end of day, they allowed me to spend as much time as I needed w/ Khirah in a calm & comforting setting (unlike the clinic) and we discussed basics of the cremation but were able to finalize the urn after her ashes came back, they even had comfort dogs who with the customer's permission would just come sit next to you during any discussions. 

The cost for euthanasia I think w/ $45. I paid several hundred for the private cremation & urn. It will depend on your area.

So after my rambling, discuss w/ your vet how it will all happen & whether you need to contact a separate company for cremation. Discuss payment arrangements. The only thing your should have to think about on that day is seeing your pup off to the bridge w/ love & dignity. I would highly recommend a clinic that has a separate area where during your grief, you're not required to walk through the lobby. I never could go back to the vet clinic where Khirah was euthanized.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

When I had my elderly dog put down, everything was very professional and very peaceful. At this time he was 100 lbs and his legs no longer worked, so the techs came to the car and carried him in for me. They put a blanket on the examining table and placed him on that.

I has paperwork to fill out and was able to make a choice of what to do with the remains. I have always done a group burial option.

Saying good buy was very peaceful. When they gave him the first sedative, I was able to wrap my arms around him and talk to him, even though he was deaf. He was very relaxed and actually started snoring. Then they gave him the second part that actually stopped his heart. They explained each process to make sure he and I were okay. After the second part, they listened to the heartbeat until he was gone. I was then able to stay with him as long as I needed. I paid up front, before hand. They let me leave through a back door so other patients did not see me leave. 

It was very peaceful. Not scary at all. This was about 7 years ago, cost me under 150. Not sure how much cremation costs. Hugs!


----------



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

Oops, meant to add that if your bring your pet in and the decision is made to euthanize, you shouldn't be charged for the visit to the office - just the euthanasia and cremation. I know our facility prefers payment just prior to the euthanasia (as the paperwork is being filled out).

I believe the private cremation price for a dog that weight is roughly $345, plus the euthanasia: $180 (give or take).


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am sorry you are facing this - it is so hard!

I personally find it easier to pay and make decisions up front; Yes, you will need to decide on burial, private cremation with a return of ashes (and then what type of urn as well as the urn), other types of cremation etc. I think there are some areas where you can buy a plot similar to humans and the directors do the burying?

Good luck at the appointment.

ETA: I opt for a private cremation with an alternative urn (non sealed). When the ashes are back I pick them up, stopping at a florists on the way. I pick up a few dozen roses and whatever other flowers remind me of my dog (or cat). I then continue to the vets where the ashes are picked up. I will bring the urn and flowers home, and take a few pictures of the urn, the flowers and a few momentos (medals, ribbons, their Reiki box for example) outside under a favored tree. Then I take a walk in the woods with my dog's physical remains and the flowers, visiting my dog's favorite spots where ashes are spread along with the roses/flowers while I thank my dog for honoring me with choosing me to spend his/her life with. The final ashes and flowers are released into a moving stream that all my dogs love, when the ashes and flowers are no longer visible (may take days if they get caught up in the stones), I know my dog has completed his transition. This final walk is taken without my other dogs. These rituals help me and ease my pain; I want my dogs returned to the Earth so their spirits are freed.


----------



## bethlehemgolden (Aug 2, 2014)

4goldengirls said:


> so sorry to hear this sad news.
> 
> I know the owner of Mountain Goldens and I'm sure she would appreciate hearing about the dog.
> 
> Again, so very sorry.



OMG, Yes. But this dog is a rescue which is why I am here, and not talking to the breeder. My golden from Mountain's Golden's will be born in about a week or so.


----------



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

Sorry, I misunderstood.

I know the new litter is expected soon. Her dogs are beautiful and sweet.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I am so sorry. The thought of this makes me tear up remembering our final day with our beloved Barkley. he had hemangiosarcoma and was doing really well when my husband went out of the country on business. He went downhill during the course of that trip and I knew we would need to say goodbye shortly after he arrived home. My vets were with me every step of the way, explaining what would happen and told me they would do it whenever we felt ready to go forward. They gave us heavy narcotics to give him in case he was in pain or distress in the middle of the night. The morning we let him go I called the clinic and could barely get my words out. The receptionist, who is now a dear friend and is employed at our current vet clinic, knew, so I really didn't need to get them out and she immediately got our vet on the phone. After we finished talking she called me back and suggested that we take care of the bill in advance so we wouldn't need to stay in the lobby and transact after the fact. I gave her my credit card information and she took care of it then, and told me to call when we were on our way. We lived less than a mile from the clinic. When the time came I called and this time all I could do was cry. She just said I'll be waiting. They met us at our car and ushered us in to the library, where this clinic did their euthanizations. It was all set up for us with pillows and cushions on the floor and a bed for our boy. The lighting was turned down and it was very calm and peaceful. It was a busy Friday afternoon and as we walked to the library I noticed there were signs in the lobby asking for quiet so we wouldn't be disturbed. The clinic owner and our vet came and talked to us, had us sign the paperwork authorizing the euthanization and then left us for a few minutes. When the time came it was quick and painless for him and it was just an instant and he was gone. He was ready to go. The vets left immediately and told us to take our time. My husband couldn't take it emotionally to be in the same room with him lifeless and left to wait in the car. I stayed for about 30 more minutes before I left- he was at peace and the look on his face was one of serene peace- that gave me enormous comfort. The drive home was horrific. Thank goodness it was less than a mile home. I drove us down, my husband drove us back- had we needed to drive in rush hour I don't think we could have done it. I mention this to suggest that if at all possible, have someone drive you there and back just in case. 

We opted for private cremation and having his ashes returned. It only took a day or so- I was surprised at how quickly the call came. If you opt to do this, please be prepared. It is very emotional.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I want to tell you how sorry I am. 
I've had several dogs euthanized over the years, I've always had them cremated privately and have their urns with their ashes here at home. 
I always want my guys to be with me. 

My heart goes out to you.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I'm so very sorry.
I've had to make this decision 3 times in recent years. For both of my cats they were elderly and had medical issues so there was no surprise and my vets respected my decision that it was time without needing to do an exam. When I brought them in I needed to decide what kind of cremation I wanted, I always chose private and I want the cremains returned to me.
The vet came in the room and explained what they were doing. After the vet confirmed that the heart stopped, they leave you in the room for as long as you need.
For this clinic, since I'm a long standing client, they just let you leave when you are ready and will just send you a bill in the mail. That is nice because I really don't want to talk with anyone or settle a bill after losing a pet.
With Bear, I lost her on the Sunday of Memorial Day weekend, so I had to take her to the ER vet. Even though I told them that she had hemangio they still needed to do the exam and in that case I paid prior to having it done. Other than that the procedure was the same.
At my own vet the cost was about $120 and at the ER it was just over $200


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I'm really sorry that you are at this point.... my best thoughts for you. Biggest thing to focus on is the quality of life that your dog has and what is best for your dog. I can think of people out there who really keep trying to drag out the period of time they have with their dogs - even well past the point where their dogs have a decent quality of life and aren't suffering. 

Generally if the dog is ready to go.... it goes really fast and generally peaceful. What I remember is the dogs go to sleep and pass away. With our Charmy (the only one I watched die) - after he had died he let out a breath. I remember us freaking out and telling the vet that he wasn't dead yet because he was still breathing. The vet assured us that his heart was stopped and the breath was normal. 

Each of our dogs (Charmy, Sammy, Danny) - we asked to have the ashes back. Charmy's ashes are spread at the point of our back hill where when he was young and healthy he always sat to look over his property. Sammy and Danny who never liked being outside without us - their ashes are in pretty boxes here in the house (the boxes contain the ashes and a snip of their coats which we took before leaving the bodies at the vet). Meant to say too - Charmy we also have a box. There's maybe just a little bit of the ashes in a tiny box and a snip of his coat. The box contains his papers, his collar, ashes, and hair.

Cost of euthanasia - I'm not really sure what it is with a dog. Our dogs were expensive, but they weren't strictly just put to sleep costs. Charmy - my parents paid about $700. But part of that was other costs related to his special diet and meds (he had been in renal failure for 6 months before his death). Sammy was about as much - but we paid for a necropsy in that case and there were a lot of pain killers given to him right off while they weren't sure immediately if they could save him or not (he had crashed at home). Danny was about $2000.... but that was surgery costs. He died in his sleep the day after surgery because of a blood clot. 

Probably the only animals I know of that were put directly to sleep - our 20 year old cat cost about $120. And that was just him being put to sleep. We didn't keep the ashes. And my horse last year was about $400 total. That was a ton of pain meds that were given to him in the morning before I got there from my work.... and then the mixture they gave him to put to sleep when I gave them consent. 

In all cases - the worst part was "before" and "during".... afterwards, reflecting on them not suffering anymore. It gives you peace.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

Oh and in my experience a vet won't tell you to euthanize, they may tell you that she is sick or even to start thinking about euthanasia, but they won't make the decision for you.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

It hurts so much to be at this point with a beloved dog. I'm so sorry.

I have been down this path several times over the years, the last with my Charlie. We are lucky enough to have a vet who will come to the house when the time comes to say goodbye. Early on the morning that he came to care for Charlie, my boy lay down next to the loveseat, right at my feet. He stayed there for the rest of his life, not even lifting his head a couple of hours later when our vet tenderly prepared him for those last injections. I stroked his head and held him stayed close through the whole procedure. It was very gentle and peaceful. I think the charge was about $300...worth every penny. I also opted for private cremation and my boy's ashes came home to me in a beautiful carved wooden box that has his name on a brass plate that is attached to the top. I keep in in my bedroom, with the box that contains my Sabrina's ashes. I don't remember the cost, but I that was also in the $300 range.

There is an article about senior care that might help you think this through. It's attached to the first post in this thread: http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...enter/106513-aaha-senior-care-guidelines.html.

Easing our furry friends out of a life that is full of pain and illness takes a great deal of courage and love. You will find a lot of support here when that time comes.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

First, I want to say how sorry I am that you are facing this. It is a hard decision, but my personal beliefs are that when you have exhausted all your options, this is the most humane thing to do, but again that is my personal opinion.

I've had to make the decision three times and it was never easy. the last two times I had my vet come to my home and found that to be very peaceful. My last golden was put to sleep 2 years ago and the bill for $308. This included a vet and vet assistant coming to the home, administering a sedative, followed by the final dose, private cremation with remains in a container. With the private cremation I received a certificate noting the name of the technician who performed the cremation stating that these were Harley's remains. I've never had a dog react negatively in any way during the process and the vet will ask you when you are ready and if you need some time. I received an ink paw print and also a clay imprint. 

I believe the passing of our beloved pets is as difficult as the passing of a friend or family member. Allow yourself time to grieve and cherish the happy memories.


----------



## olliversmom (Mar 13, 2013)

I hate it. 
With my dear Homer we had the vet come to our home.
He could barely move, so we made him comfy on his bed and when vet came, she just came to him, gave him the shots and it was done.
He wagged his tail I live on 4 acre farm so we buried him in his favorite pasture.
He was actually the biggest digger dog I have ever known and the summer previous, he had dug a hole 5 feet deep!
So, being January, and the ground frozen, it was an incredibly appropriate and easy burial for my 100 pound fella.
We wrapped him in his bed. Put in his favorite jolly bowl and bowls and he is out there for me to visit with coffee on those nice warm mornings.
Cost me $225.

So sorry for this upcoming trial.
Hard.


----------



## Bodiesmummy (May 6, 2014)

I am so very sorry you are potentially needing to make the hardest decision we make as caring animal owners. I hope your decision can be delayed and your girl can be treated for whatever is bothering her. It's good to be prepared though as making hard decisions like this is so much harder when you are overwhelmed with emotion. I've had to make this decision 3 times in my adult life and I have a GR with cancer who is on hospice care now. We euthanised our cat last week and just picked up her ashes today. That cost me about $180 for the euthanasia and private cremation. My vet allows the clients to pay when you pick up the ashes if you want. I chose to do that this time and when we sent our Bodie to the bridge last year. Bodie was 100lbs so it was a bit more expensive, maybe $250-300? I don't remember, sorry. With Bodie, I did not want him (or us) to have to go through the lobby so we made arrangements to have it happen on the grass behind the vet hospital where we could be outside and private. It's out in the country surrounded by sheep and cattle pastures which he loved. They were happy to do it and the experience was very peaceful. Both the cat and dog just relaxed with the sedative and then fell asleep forever. They warn you that some involuntary movements and gasping can happen, but we did not experience any of that. We were allowed to stay with both animals as long as we liked and we made sure to take some of their hair too. We are planning to have an ornament made with all the hair we've kept from our babies who have gone to the bridge. Please know our thoughts are with you and your girl and I hope you have more time with her in your life.


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

Did you go to the vet yet? Any news?
I'm sorry you have to think about these things.
The others have great advice and beautiful ideas for honoring our pets.

An additional idea: call ahead and ask these questions, tell them you're worried it might be time and need to mentally prepare in advance. It's not morbid, it's something we should all be doing for ourselves and our loved ones that it's just so hard to think about and do and not procrastinate on.

Do you know what it is you're afraid of? Is it the sadness? The unexpected? The unknown?

When I took Boomer I called my family and asked them if I could come stay with them for a couple days if needed in case I was afraid to be alone. I was ok because I had Gladys and Dee Dee and my friends offered to "babysit" me, but I was just thinking if you can identify what you're afraid of, you can plan ahead to help yourself, for example, if needed ask a friend to drive you to the appointment. Some of my dear friends offered me that - they understand - people usually love to support and help you when you need it so don't be afraid to think of what would help and ask for help. 

((hug)) and best wishes for your fur baby

Addendum: I just remembered, the first time I went through exactly what you are with my cat "Puff Puff" .
I called the vet to ask questions to plan ahead, but started crying and couldn't talk. I told them I would have to call back. 
They understood completely. They deal with crying, grieving pet owners on an ongoing basis and should be patient and understanding. 
I think this happened at least 4 or 5 times before I could get words out and complete the conversation.

Take your time ... they should be there for you too.


----------



## rooroch (Nov 7, 2012)

My vet came here for all the dogs. Gave them a check over to be sure and then gave the injection while they lay in my arms in their bed. We have a dog cemetery here dating back to 1936 for all the dogs and we bury them there with a headstone. The vet does this for free as we are considered "good customers".
I wish you good luck. It is always difficult and sad however you do this but you at least know that the dog is out of pain and at peace.


----------



## bethlehemgolden (Aug 2, 2014)

Update the vet saw her and we are trying med. If they don't then we will have to make ahard decision .


----------



## SeanBH (Jan 18, 2015)

bethlehemgolden said:


> Update the vet saw her and we are trying med. If they don't then we will have to make a hard decision .


Oh, I so hope and pray they work. I just had to deal with this on Jan 13th with our Jackie. After 4 days at the Vet Specialist and riding the cancer roller coaster, we took Jack home and he must have had a stroke of some type that left him blind and disoriented within hours of the last visit there. In this respect, the only thing I could possibly be glad about was that the decision became very easy- it was the events in the next 2 hours that would be difficult for me.

I have had many dogs over my many years, and I've always had Mom or my wife of 27 years, Maureen (Moski), to take care of the last departure details. But with Jack, I had been the person who was following through with all his vet visits over the last 2 months, and him being my special Heart Dog, there was no way I wasn't going to see him to the end.

Getting him in the office was horrible in, and of, itself. But I will spare everyone the details. We decided on the individual cremation which was $339....approx. $90 for enuth and $249 for HIS ashes- not a group collection. As described earlier, they took us into a private room, then brought Jack in after inserting a cath in the back lab and the Vet told us we had all the time we needed. There was a doorbell on the wall to let them know when we were ready. When she came, she let us have whatever time we needed. She then admin'd the sedative, which calmed him greatly. This allowed us to really hug and kiss him with a sense of peace, yet dismay. She then waited for our OK and told us of what might happen with breaths and the such, then pushed the "pink stuff" and listened to his heart. It wasn't but maybe 15-60 seconds (time was such a blur at the moment) and he was gone, all the time with us grieving so much that it was almost unbearable. We spent some time afterwards and just held and kissed him and lamented our loss of such a great soul. I wish, like others had mentioned, that there was a separate entrance and exit for the room, as leaving thru the lobby was difficult- not only for us, but the patrons waiting-especially one couple who was being faced with the same dilemma. 

As this was my first time seeing this process, and it was my Jackie, my furfriend, love of my life for 9 years, I'm not quite sure I could handle that again. It was difficult with Jack's mentor, Ginger, our Golden Girl, who got to live almost 15 years, but Moski took care of it all the way to the end. It was my Jackson- who should have lived as long or longer than her! I (we) said my goodbyes giving her a steak and cookies at home before the dreaded appointment (Moski had gone earlier in the day to discuss, and given that Ginger really didn't like going to the vet, the vet gave her a sedative to bring home before a pre-determined appt- which was another difficult aspect, but one that elevated our last hours with her). 

As everyone has said, the only other thing that can give you some comfort is seeing your beloved actually being relieved of the pain and agony- but we had to constantly remind ourselves of that. When we asked the Vet technician how horrible the process was to her, she commented that the vet community was so glad that this was an option compared to that of what a human has to endure in their last days of life on Earth with a horrible disease like cancer. One just has to concur with that.

Less than two weeks later, they called and Jack's ashes were ready to be picked up. I gave them a thank you letter to the staff along with a link to his Tribute video which they promptly posted for me, and I held his urn in my lap the whole way home, sobbing. I do not plan to spread the ashes, but keep them in a memorial shadow box between the two poster pictures we have of our babies- along with Ginger's urn and personals.

One note that I'd like to re-make that many others have made here on GRF, is that I'm not a fan AT ALL of any vet visits where they take your furbaby "in the back" to do anything, except for surgery. I am going to address this with our local vet before taking any of our other Goldens to them again. There's just something wrong with that- not that there's any malice intended, but for a simple blood draw or minor procedure that didn't require medical machines, I don't like it. 

Again, we all wish the best for the therapy and hope it doesn't come to the decision! :no:


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I hope the meds will help your girl.
My thoughts are with you both.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bethlehem*



bethlehemgolden said:


> Update the vet saw her and we are trying med. If they don't then we will have to make ahard decision .


Hoping the meds help. I love rescue dogs! 
My hubby and I have had to make this decision five times now and have been with our dogs holding them as they crossed to the Rainbow Bridge. Our vets were wonderful; it was peaceful and painless.


----------



## bethlehemgolden (Aug 2, 2014)

I had to put her down. The vet was very great. I'm sad, and the house is so quiet. I am just trying to remember in 8-10 weeks, we'll have a Golden Puppy.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am sorry for your loss.

Sleep softly precious one.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss. You made the right decision for your girl but the hardest one for you.


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

I'm very sorry for your loss. Unfortunately we all know how you are feeling right now and know that you are in our thoughts.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

I'm so very sorry that you had to say goodbye. Your girl is very lucky to have been loved so much.

Peace be with you.


----------



## daisydogmom (Feb 26, 2007)

I'm so sorry...


----------



## wjane (Oct 12, 2013)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Bless you for rescuing her and may she RIP.


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

I'm so very sorry. You are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## SeanBH (Jan 18, 2015)

I can't come up with any words that haven't been spoken....I'm so sorry. I hope you have/will come to terms quickly, but I know that is hard.


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

I'm sorry for your loss :-(


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bethlehemgolden*

Bethlemhemgolden:

I added sweet Mika to the Rainbow Bridge List:
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...rainbow-bridge-list-2015-a-2.html#post5400513


----------

